# Of Farm Animals and Furries (Why Cows?)



## dogryme6 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a question and I want it to be answered. I know that maybe not all furs here are equipped to answer it properly but I must ask it anyways...
Why farm animals? Why pigs? Why sheep? Why chickens or roosters, why goats or donkeys or horses?
But especially, and this is the main big one that I get on people's cases the most...
*WHY COWS???*
People seem to like anthropomorphizing cows a lot, sometimes even making cows male when by definition, _a cow is a female? And if they wanted a male bovine they should go with a bull._ And plus when people actually do have female cow OCs they _just put human-like breasts on their chests anyways?!_  _I thought that's what *Udders* were for!_ So many anatomical inaccuracies made, for what? The sake of fun and convenience? It kind of outrages me.  Especially when they have *their weird udders* _*exposed!*_ Like, no, I don't think those should be. And then there was the new kink going around during the late winter and early-to-mid spring months where people were putting udders on their OCs even if they weren't cows or having cow TFs and I'm screaming internally like *"Whyyyyyyy"* and it just never ends. 
Even one of my favorite artists there made her OC into a cow a long time ago and (pun not intended) I had beef with that and don't watch them anymore. Sad to see such idols fall from grace like that wouldn't ya say? 
So yeah, that's my problems with cows. Nobody cares to follow them accurately. And I just don't like them.


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 8, 2017)

its freedom of expression..many people will manipulate a specific creature while still calling it that said creature. I like the cows haha i think they look cool, but i prefer with no udders since it just looks too animal like...and the fun thing about sona's is they're very anthropomorphic...of course if someone wanted to keep the udders power to them...as for male "cows" its most likely just a communication error...most people don't know that the names for cattle differs and that cow specifically refers to an adult female cattle...while bull is for a male cattle...then there's bull calf and heifer and what not...idk its just people expressing themselves...i've seen wolves with horns and birds with penises...its all fun and games and *imagination*


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 8, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> its freedom of expression..many people will manipulate a specific creature while still calling it that said creature. I like the cows haha i think they look cool, but i prefer with no udders since it just looks too animal like...and the fun thing about sona's is they're very anthropomorphic...of course if someone wanted to keep the udders power to them...as for male "cows" its most likely just a communication error...most people don't know that the names for cattle differs and that cow specifically refers to an adult female cattle...while bull is for a male cattle...then there's bull calf and heifer and what not...idk its just people expressing themselves...i've seen wolves with horns and birds with penises...its all fun and games and *imagination*



I get that... Sometimes I don't really care. So you don't like the udders either? That makes the two of us! Because it makes them too animal like? Understandable. I don't like it because 1: It's gross and 2: It gives me implications they're perverse. *Wear some FREAKING CLOTHES over that stuff for god's sake! *There's innocent teenagers on FA! I think. (Well, maybe not...) But whatever!
Yeah people need to actually teach their children about animals instead of just pointing to pictures and saying "And this is a duck, this is a goose, this is a mouse, and this is a cow." DURRR! Now they'll think all bovines are cows! Nice job breaking it, society! _Sigh_ but I digress.
Those are weird things to put on animals. Human attributes don't belong on animals unless they have similar features.
I kinda agree on freedom of expression when it works for me. (Look at these horns! All western dragons make them point backwards, not forwards! How do you pierce things with those going that way?)
... ... ... I wonder if maybe I'll always have friction with furries because I'm starting to lack that freedom of expression, imagination, and just... having that flow in general. Am I an elitist or something?


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 8, 2017)

nah you are just you! you're unique and expressing your opinion and there is nothing wrong with that....me personally im neutral towards it.....i don't plan on making a farm sona anytime soon but if people want to thats fine by me...if they want to add udders go ahead...just don't expect me to go OMG ITS AMAZING unless it ends up being amazing hahaha im just more "whatever floats your boat" in the situation...but you remember that old nickelodian show /movie called back to the barnyard or just barnyard...everyone was concerned because they gave the male cattle utters hahaha


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 9, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> nah you are just you! you're unique and expressing your opinion and there is nothing wrong with that....me personally im neutral towards it.....i don't plan on making a farm sona anytime soon but if people want to thats fine by me...if they want to add udders go ahead...just don't expect me to go OMG ITS AMAZING unless it ends up being amazing hahaha im just more "whatever floats your boat" in the situation...but you remember that old nickelodian show /movie called back to the barnyard or just barnyard...everyone was concerned because they gave the male cattle utters hahaha



I primarily blame that show for enabling male "cow" furries that have udders.


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 9, 2017)

Why don't you like farm animals in general?


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 9, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Why don't you like farm animals in general?


This was mostly about cows, but I don't like farm animals because... 
Well, their only existence now is to serve humans products and food, and we made them that way.  They might even become worse in evolution as time goes on, as why would they advance if they're trapped and being used?
How anyone can relate to what might as well be packaged products for consumption is beyond me. That'd be like saying you want to be the pringles guy, so you made a recolored pringles face OC to be on the internet. And you'd wonder why so many other users would laugh at you? 

Okay, maybe that's a little too animal-rights-activist sounding. Well, here's my actual thoughts... 
I like farm animals better as food than seeing them living in person, as I think they're kinda gross in general and just not very pleasant to look at or be around, even without the sad implications to their lives. They all smell, chickens are noisy, cows are just big methane gasbags with some of the weirdest biology to be seen in a common animal, pigs are dirty due to unfortunate natural design (Not having sweat glands in turn means needing mud) and their quirky behaviors can occasionally cause rowdiness. Horses can vary, I feel they tend to be an either love it or hate it animal, and while I do like them to an extent, they just don't catch my fancy. And Goats have faces like grandmothers.
The only farm animal I think I could actually like are sheep, they're soft and very docile, and something you'd want to live as long as possible and not want to eat due to their mutton not being as popular as the other animals, as well as providing some very soft and rather heavy wool. If I had to take care of any farm animals, it'd probably be these.
Not saying you should trust sheep with a dragon though, or any farm animals. Seems almost fated I wouldn't like them!


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 9, 2017)

Dogs and cats were also created by humans for jobs, though most don't do them anymore. We have different opinions on animals it seems haha, I love goats and chickens but to me, sheep smell bad and are dumb, tamed sheep run away when scared and they need a catch area. Everybody's experiences shape their opinions on animals! I'm not a fan of cattle, especially steer but I know some nice heifers and if I grew up with them I would probably get used to them. <3


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 9, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Dogs and cats were also created by humans for jobs, though most don't do them anymore. We have different opinions on animals it seems haha, I love goats and chickens but to me, sheep smell bad and are dumb, tamed sheep run away when scared and they need a catch area. Everybody's experiences shape their opinions on animals! I'm not a fan of cattle, especially steer but I know some nice heifers and if I grew up with them I would probably get used to them. <3



Dogs and cats? Those are the popular animals though, and though we pretty much made and used them, I feel like it's not as bad as what farm animals live through.
Those are flaws in sheep, as well as diseases they can catch. But to me they'd sound easy to take care of. I don't think they have to be smart or brave to be good to someone.
If experiences shape opinions... Well, I've never had very good experiences with farm animals in any case, though horses are the one other more docile creature if they can be breed to that specification.
Maybe I've been shown too much anti-industrial farming propaganda and some other really crappy things in high school health class. You'd have to ask me about that if you want to hear it... On top of that my homeroom classes took us on special fieldtrips to a horse farm a few times a year, and we only ever ended up doing the same things every time, which really annoyed me. Why keep going on stupid field trips if we're not going to learn anything new from it? Ugh, just one of many flaws with our frikken educational system...


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 9, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> But to me they'd sound easy to take care of. I don't think they have to be smart or brave to be good to someone.



They aren't too bad, but they honestly can kill themselves.



Spoiler:  Sad Story



My brother had two sheep for 4-H one year, the one died of pneumonia and the other got its legs caught under itself and died of exhaustion trying to get up. It was a shame though, that crazy sheep thought he was a dog and would play with them and follow them around, it was so adorable. So, that's my experience with sheep.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 10, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> They aren't too bad, but they honestly can kill themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. That is a really sad story... I didn't think sheep were as dumb as the lemming animals were rumored to be. (Spoilers: Lemmings aren't actually suicidal.) But jeez, I didn't think something like that could happen.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 10, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I have a question and I want it to be answered. I know that maybe not all furs here are equipped to answer it properly but I must ask it anyways...
> Why farm animals? Why pigs? Why sheep? Why chickens or roosters, why goats or donkeys or horses?
> But especially, and this is the main big one that I get on people's cases the most...
> *WHY COWS???*
> ...



Dogs have teats running down their abdomen but people still put a pair of knockers on their chest?
You're not going to get animal accuracy in the furry community. The community consists of hybrid animals, animals that aren't correct, fetishes, or impractical characters... but people are being expressive and that's just want they want to do.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 10, 2017)

> Why farm animals? Why pigs? Why sheep? Why chickens or roosters, why goats or donkeys or horses?
> But especially, and this is the main big one that I get on people's cases the most...
> *WHY COWS???*


Because they can make for surprisingly cool-looking and aesthetically appealing characters with a lot of potential depth when it comes to descripting their biology, especially in the right hands. And character design in general is not about characters being realistic, but about them being likeable and well-developed, often _in spite_ of lacking realism. We can even turn it the other way around - why making your fursona a clothed anthropomorphic dragon, if clothes are inaccurate to every available folk description of eastern or western dragons, not to mention it's highly inaccurate by scientific standards because dragons don't exist?



> Even one of my favorite artists there made her OC into a cow a long time ago and (pun not intended) I had beef with that and don't watch them anymore. Sad to see such idols fall from grace like that wouldn't ya say?


Welp, it's ok not to like the thing, everybody has preferences after all, but accusing your favorite artist in decline and getting into beef over it just because he/she did something against said personal preferences of yours is childish to say the least, sorry.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 10, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> Dogs have teats running down their abdomen but people still put a pair of knockers on their chest?
> You're not going to get animal accuracy in the furry community. The community consists of hybrid animals, animals that aren't correct, fetishes, or impractical characters... but people are being expressive and that's just want they want to do.



I still beg the questions. Part of me asks just because I want to see how they answer, but the other part's genuinely curious. Do they know or not? And if so, did they do it because they didn't care? Or maybe they like it, or maybe they thought it's be interesting or something.
Meh. I know I'm not going to get 100% accuracy, maybe I shouldn't feel as bothered as I do... This is why I feel I don't fit in.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 10, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I still beg the questions. Part of me asks just because I want to see how they answer, but the other part's genuinely curious. Do they know or not? And if so, did they do it because they didn't care? Or maybe they like it, or maybe they thought it's be interesting or something.
> Meh. I know I'm not going to get 100% accuracy, maybe I shouldn't feel as bothered as I do... This is why I feel I don't fit in.



Fair enough, I guess the question is better off aimed at someone who actually has a character like that to see what they say.
I think the only time I was really offput by a cow related design was that animated movie where the male cows had utters... heck what was that called... _Barnyard_


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Because they can make for surprisingly cool-looking and aesthetically appealing characters with a lot of potential depth when it comes to descripting their biology, especially in the right hands. And character design in general is not about characters being realistic, but about them being likeable and well-developed, often _in spite_ of lacking realism. We can even turn it the other way around - why making your fursona a clothed anthropomorphic dragon, if clothes are inaccurate to every available folk description of eastern or western dragons, not to mention it's highly inaccurate by scientific standards because dragons don't exist?
> 
> 
> Welp, it's ok not to like the thing, everybody has preferences after all, but accusing your favorite artist in decline and getting into beef over it just because he/she did something against said personal preferences of yours is childish to say the least, sorry.



1st part: Well, I'd be all for creativity and that stuff, if they can work well with it that's good for them... Fantasy worlds can be awesome, reality sucks. But then whether or not I buy into it depends on my subjectivity, whether or not I do or don't like it, and whether or not there's flaws to it's detriment...
My OC: Maybe they're just dragon people? But then that's not exactly a full-fledged dragon. He is person sized, so I'm figuring why not let him have clothes. They are optional, I just want it.
And of course dragons don't exist, but everyone else has them. Practically. It's a common enough creature among online cultures. I don't think mine's even really 100% western dragon anyways, it just seems to fit that description the best.
2nd part: ... Well maybe saying they declined or whatever wasn't the best thing to say, but it kinda ruined their rep in my eyes. They still do good stuff, it's just, I really don't like that cowsona.
I will argue with my preferences. Call me childish. So? Maybe I'm petty. But you should expect pettiness coming from someone who judges on their biases!


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 10, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> Fair enough, I guess the question is better off aimed at someone who actually has a character like that to see what they say.
> I think the only time I was really offput by a cow related design was that animated movie where the male cows had utters... heck what was that called... _Barnyard_


I already said I blamed that movie for... Oh just read that last reply to someone else on this thread.
But yeah, if I got a response saying why they designed their characters like that then that'd be awesome, which is the purpose of my questions.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 10, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> 1st part: Well, I'd be all for creativity and that stuff, if they can work well with it that's good for them... Fantasy worlds can be awesome, reality sucks. But then whether or not I buy into it depends on my subjectivity, whether or not I do or don't like it, and whether or not there's flaws to it's detriment...


That's fair enough, it just that it kinda answers your question by default. You've set up the question like there is some objective flaw in drawing anthro farm animals, something that can ruin reputation of an artist and make him instantly worse (and such mindset is both childish and petty, one doesn't exclude the other really). If you're all for creativity and subjectivity, then the answer is already in front of you - people draw anthro cows and anthro sheeps because they're subjectively interesting to draw, nothing more or less.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> That's fair enough, it just that it kinda answers your question by default. You've set up the question like there is some objective flaw in drawing anthro farm animals, something that can ruin reputation of an artist and make him instantly worse (and such mindset is both childish and petty, one doesn't exclude the other really). If you're all for creativity and subjectivity, then the answer is already in front of you - people draw anthro cows and anthro sheeps because they're subjectively interesting to draw, nothing more or less.



I must've sounded really redundant then... and stupid. Sorry about all that.
Well, they can have their thing then, but they'll never see me stick around.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 11, 2017)

My own gripe with fursonas based on farm animals has more to do with what it implies from a therian perspective; it doesn't lend well to a good first impression when the base animal is effectively enslaved and reduced to little more than a tool or a consumable resource. A family pet has more redeemable characteristics on account of us frequently anthropomorphizing them as family members by comparison.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 11, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> My own gripe with fursonas based on farm animals has more to do with what it implies from a therian perspective; it doesn't lend well to a good first impression when the base animal is effectively enslaved and reduced to little more than a tool or a consumable resource. A family pet has more redeemable characteristics on account of us frequently anthropomorphizing them as family members by comparison.


Did a quick search on therians
Ah, now I kinda see what you mean. Yeah, that is quite troubling. I could never imagine wanting to be something more entrapped in the modern days, like the farm animals. At least dogs and cats have owners that at least somewhat like them. It's kinda like what I said in an earlier post, they're effectively wanting to become products, not animals. Because farm people don't give a crap about the animals themselves, just what they give.


----------



## Taterbunny (Jul 11, 2017)

I suppose the reason why people add human breasts to cows is that it looks more pleasing to the eye for most, as more human characteristics are more familiar to us. Same reason people draw reptilian anthros with breasts. If the character has udders, people usually don't cover them. We're not taught as a society to think of them as breasts, they're not censored in film or pictures, and even children's books and cartoons will show cutesy cows with udders showing. People aren't taught to censor, so we don't tend to cover them on characters like human breasts. If anything, udders are typically seen as "cute" rather than sexy, which many furries would rather have the sexy aspect to a character. If the character's udders are covered, people may mistake it for a pregnant character (i.e. associated with pregnancy fetish by most people, which is understandable if you'd rather not have people assume). 
As far as other farm animals go, people just create what they feel connected to in some way. Maybe they had a pet goat or a chicken as a kid. I have a cow character because I think cows are really cute. Why'd you choose your characters/sona? Just a preference thing, people like what they like. Not all farm animals are abused, and even some are purely pets and not used for food, leather, etc. Any animal can be abused, dogs are commonly used for fights, and I even knew a guy that fished with kittens. The association we feel with the character is solely based on the animal itself, and not what the monsters of the world do with them.


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Dongding (Jul 12, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> -snip-
> The only farm animal I think I could actually like are sheep, they're soft and very docile, and something you'd want to live as long as possible and not want to eat due to their mutton not being as popular as the other animals, as well as providing some very soft and rather heavy wool. If I had to take care of any farm animals, it'd probably be these.



Thanks bro.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Taterbunny said:


> I suppose the reason why people add human breasts to cows is that it looks more pleasing to the eye for most, as more human characteristics are more familiar to us. Same reason people draw reptilian anthros with breasts. If the character has udders, people usually don't cover them. We're not taught as a society to think of them as breasts, they're not censored in film or pictures, and even children's books and cartoons will show cutesy cows with udders showing. People aren't taught to censor, so we don't tend to cover them on characters like human breasts. If anything, udders are typically seen as "cute" rather than sexy, which many furries would rather have the sexy aspect to a character. If the character's udders are covered, people may mistake it for a pregnant character (i.e. associated with pregnancy fetish by most people, which is understandable if you'd rather not have people assume).
> As far as other farm animals go, people just create what they feel connected to in some way. Maybe they had a pet goat or a chicken as a kid. I have a cow character because I think cows are really cute. Why'd you choose your characters/sona? Just a preference thing, people like what they like. Not all farm animals are abused, and even some are purely pets and not used for food, leather, etc. Any animal can be abused, dogs are commonly used for fights, and I even knew a guy that fished with kittens. The association we feel with the character is solely based on the animal itself, and not what the monsters of the world do with them.



Well, if adding the human shape to cows makes them more pleasant to look at then that's fine. But personally I find udders to be disgusting to look at. I don't want to know where milk comes from, and that's one of the sources. anatomical knowledge can't escape my mind no matter how hard I try.  It really annoys me to hear that censoring them only misleads everyone else.  Why not just have those characters wear farmer clothes instead of stupidly tying a bedsheet around them? BAM, EASY SOLUTION!  Another easy solution is people / furries just Don't Be Stupid.  I honestly hate that they associate things with fetishes or sex so god dang much, otherwise then things would be so much less complicated.
Once (As a young kid) I was taken to a place where they showed off farm animals, some kinda fair or something. I didn't like being there, it smelled. A lady asked if I wanted to see what a cow's udder looked like. In retrospect it was my own goddamn fault I said yes, because when I saw I freaked the fuck out (  eAe ) and my dad dragged me out of the whole damn place. SO YEAH BAD CHILDHOOD EXPERIENCE. WHAT DO YA KNOW, IT SCREWS MY PERCEPTION UP! 
So yeah that's one of several reasons I really don't like cows...
I guess I see the connection thing too... If there's somehow at least a few people out there that manually raise farm animals as pets... Fine, they can have their cake and eat it too. And if they don't use it for leather or food, that's even better. 
Dog fights, that kinda sucks. Animal abusers are terrible people. But imagining the guy using the cat for fishing made me laugh my ass off. I know the characters based off of animals aren't based off of what monsters do with the animals, but I still get this icky feeling when I think of those kinds of fursonas.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Simo said:


>


What's that got to do with anything.
Next time post a response of more substance.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Thanks bro.


You're welcome


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> What's that got to do with anything.
> Next time post a response of more substance.



Well, he's a respected artist, and it has to due with a certain absurd symbolism. And, if anything, it does examine the arbitrary, almost random nature of things in life; cows, and the paths we follow, included, whether they be of the art we like, or whatever else makes us happy. I found it an abstract explanation, if not a bit oblique.


----------



## Morning Robin (Jul 12, 2017)

In my opinion, farm furries are a refreshing change from the sparkle spectrum of canids and dragons that tend to dominate the fandom.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Simo said:


> Well, he's a respected artist, and it has to due with a certain absurd symbolism. And, if anything, it does examine the arbitrary, almost random nature of things in life; cows, and the paths we follow, included, whether they be of the art we like, or whatever else makes us happy. I found it an abstract explanation, if not a bit oblique.


Oh, it's a "do what you like whatever makes you happy" kinda message with a blend of weird and absurdness? Uh, okay then...
But then what do you do with a self-proclaimed elitist like me.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Morning Robin said:


> In my opinion, farm furries are a refreshing change from the sparkle spectrum of canids and dragons that tend to dominate the fandom.


I'll agree if it's anything but cows...
I don't really care how common dragons are in the fandom, I'd still have mine anyways. they're just, I don't know, the most relatable animals I guess?
Still more original than my original plans, to have my original characters be the original sonic species... That'd be the worst amiright *laughs nervously*


----------



## Morning Robin (Jul 12, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I'll agree if it's anything but cows...
> I don't really care how common dragons are in the fandom, I'd still have mine anyways. they're just, I don't know, the most relatable animals I guess?
> Still more original than my original plans, to have my original characters be the original sonic species... That'd be the worst amiright *laughs nervously*



I guess we'll have to agree to disagree about cows.  Maybe it's because of my WoW days as a Tauren, but I always liked the concept of anthro moos, and ungulates in general. My fursona was going to be a Hebridean sheep, before I settled on a robin.

Don't be embarrassed by having a common species as a fursona, though. At least it'll be easy to find an affordable fursuit maker, if you ever decide to get into it.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Morning Robin said:


> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree about cows.  Maybe it's because of my WoW days as a Tauren, but I always liked the concept of anthro moos, and ungulates in general. My fursona was going to be a Hebridean sheep, before I settled on a robin.
> 
> Don't be embarrassed by having a common species as a fursona, though. At least it'll be easy to find an affordable fursuit maker, if you ever decide to get into it.


Eh... Yeah, I'm just really not a moo kinda person.
I mean, at least there's a silver lining to following common species.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Huh... They took it really well... I'm confused now. Everyone here also seems to disagree with me in one way or another...
Probably not going to reply to anyone for a while. I need some time to think.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 30, 2017)

I don't really get what's wrong with farm animals. Also human-like brests on cows isn't really wierder than it is on other mammels. I mean dogs and such only have little nipples on their bellies as well so that doesn't make any sense to have it on them either.. and far less sense on any animal that is not a mammal at all (because by definition they wouldn't have mammaries) .. people just do it for human pleasure I guess...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 30, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Why farm animals?


Because the furry fandom is a farm E-I-E-I-O.


dogryme6 said:


> _a cow is a female?_


Actually a young male is called a bull calf; a young female before she has calved the second time is called a heifer (pronounced "heffer"). A young female that has had only one calf is sometimes called a "first-calf heifer."


----------



## snowyfursuitlover (Jul 30, 2017)

people choose a fursona that represents them and if its a cow then a cow is what they will choose. I mean cows are a diffrent fursona choice but i mean. in some relegions cows are holy and baby calf are verry cute


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Because the furry fandom is a farm E-I-E-I-O.
> 
> Actually a young male is called a bull calf; a young female before she has calved the second time is called a heifer (pronounced "heffer"). A young female that has had only one calf is sometimes called a "first-calf heifer."



For bovines the cowbell tolls! In all seriousness, I was always highly annoyed by that song.

I didn't know about that cow terminology though a bit of redundancy appears to confuse you sentence. Wouldn't a heifer by definition only have had her first calf? Thus, saying first calf heifer is like saying this cow has had her first calf, therefore she has had her first calf. REPETITION!


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah, I also get really peeved when other people pick species I personally dislike. I just think it's unbelievable that someone would want to pick an animal that isn't a rainbow  gay futa wyvern. The Barnyard movie would be way better if all the characters were rainbow gay futa wyverns.

Once I saw a cow in real life. It was terrifying, because I didn't think cows existed in real life (except for in my anime vns, where there are many cowgirls). I screamed for at least a minute at the horror of seeing udders before my brother gagged me with my own t shirt. I'm glad my pets have human breasts.


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 3, 2017)

Growing up on a farm, I can tell you that cows are fucking adorable. Like yeah, they're not super clean by human standards, but no animal really is. Cats lick their own asses for fucks sake. 

You are free to like what you like and hate what you hate, but I feel like you're being a bit.. harsh? Over dramatic? Udderly nonsensical? (see what I did there?)

Honestly, this thread is not an actual question. You say you want to know why people make cow sonas but with the way everything is phrased it comes off as just a bitchy rant. If you really wanted to know and educate yourself, you'd be a lot more respectful instead of down right demanding to know why the world is so dreadfully cruel as to allow udders to exist. Like, chill. 

Simple answer is "they fucking want to". People like what they like, and draw what they draw, and no one is going to change because some dragon bro in a bomber jacket thinks it's too wildly unrealistic for a cow sona to have human boobs but also too grossly realistic for it to have udders.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 7, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Growing up on a farm, I can tell you that cows are fucking adorable. Like yeah, they're not super clean by human standards, but no animal really is. Cats lick their own asses for fucks sake.
> 
> You are free to like what you like and hate what you hate, but I feel like you're being a bit.. harsh? Over dramatic? Udderly nonsensical? (see what I did there?)
> 
> ...


This made me laugh. I was totally unreasonable earlier...
My opinions have kinda changed since then... But I'll try to defend anyways.
Yeah, it was a bitchy rant. I had no chill, I kinda still have no chill. My point back then was "udders are gross" and they still are, but I need to not be as harsh... 
"Dragon Bro in a Bomber Jacket" Truth has never been this funny! XD
But, uh, what I think I was trying to say was... Since udders are gross, it'd be fine for a cow to have breasts, but to have an udder and breasts, or just an udder, was too gross for me to handle. I was just bugged by the inaccuracy, but it should be fine now...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 17, 2017)

I chose to be a buffalo to show my pride in my home country Vietnam, because the species is the (almost absolute) main focus in Vietnamese culture. Agriculture, folklores, myths, everything. I don't care if anyone finds it disgusting or gross or whatever. I've had lots of bad experiences with dragons in the fandom, but wouldn't it be really unfair to generalize them together as a bunch of arrogant, ignorant, power-hungry zealots ? Just no.


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 19, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I chose to be a buffalo to show my pride in my home country Vietnam, because the species is the (almost absolute) main focus in Vietnamese culture. Agriculture, folklores, myths, everything. I don't care if anyone finds it disgusting or gross or whatever. I've had lots of bad experiences with dragons in the fandom, but wouldn't it be really unfair to generalize them together as a bunch of arrogant, ignorant, power-hungry zealots ? Just no.


Well... You're fine. Vanilla bulls are fine, it's just...
This was mostly about anyone who left udders out, or thought it'd be a good idea to put those gross things on any creature that ever walked. I cringe so hard at that.
So hard I made a topic on a forum that's largely indifferent to it.
MAN_BURD's comment earlier describes how I reacted pretty much perfectly.


----------

